# Aro, Oscar and tankmates in 240g (New Pic's added 12/01/11)



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I was snapping pictures thought I'd share since this one didn't turn out too bad , great species very active could watch it for hours but also makes Pics very difficult especially in my horrible lighting!










and the Oscar quickly realized he's not center of attention so he put on a show










and Tank shot... debating adding sand keep changing my mind on color, currently leaning toward a red/brown sand mixed with a bit of white and black just to break it up from being all one color... any thoughts ?


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Beautiful Tank! Wish i had the room or funds for something like that! Thanks for posting


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

WOW! NICE ARO! god i hate you guys... making me want one badly!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

That's one huge oscar. How big is it? 12"?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

i spy something that looks like a big ornate, any pics?


----------



## GreenGanja (Apr 27, 2010)

what kind of tank is that is it a plywood? i cant see out the sides


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice!!! That RTG looks nice!!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks everyone, to answer questions in no particular order plywood tank painted black inside is coated in Zavlar someone always asks lol. Oscar is 14"+, and yes someone spotted bichirs, there are 3 large ornates and 3 even larger endlies. The tank has a very wide footprint makes the bichirs look smaller then they are because they stick too the back of the tank.

Debating adding sand, All my other tanks have sand this one i decided to go bare bottom, with the zavlar it's got a nice color so it turned out nice bare. 

for sand I've had some suggest white because it would brighten the tank. i think it would take away from the tank's "style" i like the dark gloomy layout, I'm leaning toward a darker red/brown color sand fine grain, with just a little bit of black mixed just enough to say it's there too break up a solid red mat

any opinions ? on adding sand/leaving it bare or sand color ??


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

Wow, that tank is a beauty! Love that piece of driftwood at the top ...is it floating or attached at the back? I personally like the look of sand in tanks instead of bare bottom. Definitely do not do white sand though, it would make the Bichirs look washed out. I actually just switched from black 3m sand in my 120 gallon SA Cichlid tank to a heavier off white sand & I'm finding it so bright that I'm not even turning on the light. I might have to switch back  

I think that your idea of a red sand with something darker in it would look fantastic, would really make the fish colours pop.


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

Great tank! Your Dat looks awesome, I keep one with a large Oscar as well.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks again , and Pamala it's just floating there has a stub that stick out of the water still a little bit it hooks on middle brace but it's too long too spin around so it just gets stuck in place held by the current.

All my wood starts that way lol i collect it up let it float, i have never found away to weight it down that i like, so i do it all the long way, I don't mind since i like the look of it floating in my tanks!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

just a few more shot's some of a couple more tank mates, the bichirs were out looking for food, most hide when i have a camera but I snapped some pic's of them peaking out lol i have 6 Bichirs ranging form 13-20" ish


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

wow, definitely jealous of your bichir collection

atm i have 2 ornates, 1 endlicheri and some sinegals 

i really wanna expand my collection


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

thank's glad you like them here's a few more of the bichirs all 3 endlie's were peaking out a few minute ago so snapped a few more pic's


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

do you find they seem to stay close to their own species? my 2 ornates never really leave each others side, my senegals are always together and my endli seems to hang out with the delhezi (forgot about him)


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Depends on the day/mood's of the fish. Most times they all just pile in or behind the log together.

With the ornates 2 of them stick together all the time, even when out forging while te 3rd forges alone but will return too the pile when resting. 

with the Endlies they al forge alone but return too the pile with everyone too rest

This is all dependent on the mood of my big male Endli. If he's feeling frisky then he's glued too the big female and they sit together behind the log while he pushes back the others who try too join them. During this time the other 3 ornates and remaining smaller endli pile inside the log when resting until he stops being so energetic lol


----------



## taureandragon76 (Apr 21, 2010)

Personally in that tank I would probably go straight black. Man looking at those pics and the oscar your tank looks more like a 50g with how big he is lol.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

he is a big fish!










from now on i think I'll add a new pic with every post in this thread! Any requests ?? lol

Might have some new additions coming soon !!!


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Feeding video?


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

You should get my lapradei's as well.


----------



## IceBlue (Mar 17, 2011)

I think your right keeping the sand dark, definately a cool set up with the fish you have lurking around, I'd be cautious with adding red due to the colour of the oscar and fins of the arowana (maybe a dark dark red) plus really impressed with the overall subdued light.

Not white, no way!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll work on a feeding video it's been requested on a few sites just havnt gotten around too it i normally feed at lights out and don't think to grab a camera. King-El if you were closer I'd already have them!

ya i agree white would be too bright, i like the dark gloomy look even if it makes taking pic's harder the fish seem too like it and in person you have no problem seeing them! I like the idea of dark brown hadn't thought about the red in the fish very good point!

and some new pic's! taken 5 minutes ago i've tried several times too catch this shot finally did!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

I can ship them if you want them.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

I would, but not in the budjet right now.... and this is why !

Got a couple new additions and they came bigger then expected so I'll need an upgrade soon again! I'll let the pictures speak for themselves











































that log in the center is in a new place every time, but always right in front of the female ray, she seems too like playing with it lol


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

good looking breeder size motoros!


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

curious about the airline on the stingers?


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

oakley1984 said:


> curious about the airline on the stingers?


makes not getting stung easier and stops from breaking them whem being moved....

-DC- great looking tank by the way...
i've never seen an oscar make an aro look that small before...


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

thank's guy's

oakley1984, Adzi is correct barbs covered stops them from sticking themselves/eachother/ a handler or the bag they are in! basically covering the pointy bit's lol 

Adz1, i know what you mean it's one big oscar!

m_class2g , not only breeding size but proven pair AND female currently nice and fat due in 33 day's! 

I have wanted this pair for some time, when she got knocked up i figured wait until after giving birth to ship, but the old owner was shutting down his tank and they were the only fish left too go so she came prego. Figured I'd loose the babies but it's been over 24hrs since introduction and no problems.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

-DC- said:


> thank's guy's
> 
> oakley1984, Adzi is correct barbs covered stops them from sticking themselves/eachother/ a handler or the bag they are in! basically covering the pointy bit's lol
> 
> ...


nice hope she holds up! congrats on the breeding pair!!! pups are fun! when mine gave birth, i was sitting in anticipation for a while!! she gave birth around 2.5 weeks past due!


----------



## Audrey (Apr 2, 2011)

*simply put beautiful*

Your tank is a master peice. On the sand my thought or opinion if you will would be 3/4 black to a quater red it would make your oscar and aro just POP I'd add the black.first topped with red and let your Oscar mix it up it'd come out black with a red haze and add to that distinct dark feel you have


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks Audrey, tank's going through some landscaping changes, Decided too try out a natural course river sand in this tank.

the Big log which really have the tank it's gloomy feel was removed too make room for the ray's , I placed it into my snakehead tank and she likes it. so Although the rays are gone I decided too stick with the more open tank and leave the log in with the SH....

Any way, this has really changed the feel of the tank, Originally i was going for a the rivers edge look, dark gloomy, now the tank's has more of an open river bottom feel too it...

As promised new post in this thread comes with new pic's, thought i'd share a snap shot of one of my Ornate bichir's,










The male has been feeling frisky again driving the others nuts , he's constantly dancing and circling the female.

It's interesting too watch, starts with the male nipping and rubbing his nose on the female until she starts too swim. Then then he'll swim around her twisting and twirling until the 2 of them look like a ball rolling through the water, occasionally this ball bumps into the 3rd ornate and it ends up tangled into it as well lol.

Then after all that the pair will they will settle off away form the others and the male slowly creeps his way along the female then will loop his tail around the female's ventral area. Not an uncommon courtship in my tank males just been extra active this week!

Below is a video if you click on it, I filmed a good 10 minutes of courtship but it came out blurry. This is the final step after the female has settled and accepted the males advances, you can see the males gently sliding up beside her to make his final move, only too be interrupted last second by a camera hog!

I'll do my best too get a clear video of the courtship that leads up too this and when i've got it i'll post it as well!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

few more shot's just for fun...


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Just sharing some updated shot's

Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri










Indo Dat just waking up



















And lastly an updated tank shot, still a tiny bit foggy as i added a bit more substrate yesterday.

Any thought's on the substrate choice/color , I'm still tweaking the new look.. need too go collect some new driftwood soon!


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Great looking tank! Beautiful aro. I like your idea of red sand...


----------



## Crazyfish88 (Apr 28, 2010)

-DC- said:


> Just sharing some updated shot's
> 
> Polypterus endlicheri endlicheri
> 
> ...


Awesome tank and stock. Really enjoyed the pics. Thanks


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Do you a UV lights? If not it's best to add one as it will help get rid of that slight cloudiness and makes the water crisp and crystal clear. Also helps killing harmful bacteria, virus and fungus. As well as algae.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

No UV yet, but it will be plumbed into the new sump just one of those things i haven't gotten around too

the majority of that cloudiness is because I added more substrate less then a day before taking those pic's the tank does clear up when i stop messing around with the landscaping,


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

rtg has a very clean look to him. very nice!


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Was playing around with a spot lamp today trying different angles, none worked out very well at all but thought I thought i'd share some updated pic's while i was at it,

first the bichir heard...


























tank shot, not much has changed except a major trimming of java fern , for anyone wondering the turtle is the culprit, my java fern grows very quickly but he munches on it ,










the aro, none of his shots turned out well at all, was trying to get the right angle to get the gold and blue to show, not much luck the one pic that got his color perfect lost his face to the glare of a lamp, but here he is with a turtle hiding in the background!










and the oscar in the middle of a head stand /cartwheel, he doesn't like when i/the camera isn't looking at him, so today he started headstands and cartwheels until i took some pic's lol


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great shots! I love that Oscar...he is very very cool


----------



## mitchb (Apr 27, 2011)

Awesome tank, your rtg has beautiful coloring and great overall theme. What is your wc schedule like with those guys?


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks! as for WC I do 50-60% once a week one fri/sat , and normally a top up mid week on wed/Tues due to evaporation , tank has a DIY trickle tower , quite open, down too the sump. It makes a great bio filter and really boosts aeration but it water evaporates like your wouldn't believe


----------



## FishFreaks (May 15, 2011)

*tank*

love that you have a turtle in their with the fish. very cool. is it a map turtle? my brother has a golden thread in with his fish


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

awesome group pf bichirs! i just started a little group of my own. i got a delhezi, endli, ansorgii-endli cross, and a little senegalus. along with my big ornate in my other tank.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

turtles pretty neat, did a number on my plants though and yes it's a map,

As for bichir's I'm slowly collecting them up, i've got a pair of senegals in the growout tank, waiting on word back for a pair for delhezi that i hope to add as well. I'm always watching for more! the original plan was one bottom jaw and one top jaw species, but that only lasted until the next species became available lol


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

more pic's someone requested a shot of my ever elusive Dat, he Hates the camera disappears the second he sees it but snuck up got a few, so thought i'd share... check out the look on his face in the last pic he clearly unhappy with me ha ha ha


















and a few extra shot's of the usual camera hog's!


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Awesome looking tank and collection ! Like that alien face in the last shot. Got to practice making that face in the mirror 

I will stay with my little tanks and little fishies  May give in to my girls for a map turtle - tank #15 maybe ?

Red ears grow too big, razor back is too pricey ?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i really like the dats.


----------



## -DC- (Apr 21, 2010)

even more pic's from the tank .... endlis today, lured them forward with some shrimp


































bigger of the males coming forward for some shrimp,


























and the race is on ! turtle almost beat him too it!


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

nice fish!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice bichirs and turtle!!!


----------

